# DFC: May I introduce to you..



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

Royal Giants Hubba Bubbba-loo ..Call name, Bubba! (we haven't registered him yet, but that's what it will be when we do.. I think)

So, we ended up bringing home the little guy! He's got some very nice blood in him. His grandfather is Linda Greeson's Ch. Greesons Way Mo Betta !! He's a GINORMOUS dog, at 33.5" at the shoulder and something like 275 lbs! Sheesh.. 

He will be 11 weeks old this Tuesday. He is a CHUNK! Its hard picking him up already. hahaha.

Oh how I just LOVE puppy breath.. nothing better I tell ya!  He's settling in slowly. He's doing MUCH MUCH MUCH better then I had anticipated with the boys. He's a little hesitant, and wants nothing to do with Buddy and BIG right now.. but he's so very playful when he's by himself. He barks at himself and toys when he's alone. Its so adorable! I give it a week or two, and he'll be acting like he's been here his whole life. He just enjoys playing by himself. I hope he settles in more to where he'll play with the other dogs.. right ? He just doesn't show any interest in them.. he goes into the dog room, and lays on the bed by himself a lot and just chills. He has yet to have an accident in the house, thank God. But that won't be like that for to long I'm sure.

We've started him on the raw diet already. He's eaten a little bit of chicken back chunks, but he doesn't have much appetite like BIG does, but he is still pretty stressed and scared right now, so I'm not even going to worry.

I do have a question though.. is there a way to look at the parents pedigree online through the AKC website or something? I'm just curious to see what they've got going on.

Anyway.. PICS!! 









































































And here's one good shot of BIG!  I swear.. I feel like this dogs head is getting bigger and bigger every day.. is that normal?!?!










I'll get more pictures later this weekend. It was hard to get a good picture of him.. he won't sit still! Oi vay..


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

He's a show stopper!!! Gorgeous brindle...I'm a sucker for brindles! 

I'm sure he will settle in just fine, let him take things at his own pace. 

I think you have to pay to get pedigrees from AKC...did the breeder not give you a copy? Do they have a website?


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

He is gorgeous! Wow! And, yes.....they just grow and grow and grow right before your eyes! I know how it feels.

Yes, you have to pay a fee to AKC to get a print out of his pedigree. When you register him you fill out the information needed and then the AKC mails you a packet...it includes a certified pedigree.

ETA: Yeah, the breeder may be able to give you a copy. Duncan's breeder gave us pedigrees of his parents.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

He's adorable!! I miss puppy breath! With our last puppy, the breeder had a website that listed the pedigrees of most of her dogs and I was able to look up a lot before I got a printed copy from the AKC with his registration. You might be able to look him up at the breeders website if they have one.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Oh man, he is soo cute. I can still hear the clumsy pitter patter of Khan's feet. Just like potato chips, you can't have just one!
When you register with the AKC you will get a copy sent back to you.


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

How stinkin' cute!!!! Love him!


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks guys! Appreciate the kind words!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

What a frickin' cutie! He's still so little! 

I didn't realize that mastiffs come in brindle. He's like a mix between your other two!


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

Ania's Mommy said:


> What a frickin' cutie! He's still so little!
> 
> I didn't realize that mastiffs come in brindle. He's like a mix between your other two!


Haha thanks! Mastiffs come in fawn, apricot, and brindle.  They are fun!  Thanks for the comments!


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

WOW WOW WOW!!!!!!!!

He is GORGEOUS! Congrats on your new addition! Love him!


----------



## maplewood (Apr 14, 2011)

What a cutie. I have a long standing love affair with brindles 

When you register him you can order a 3 generation Ped. It's also something your breeder should have or be able to provide for you.

You're boy is also related to my T. T is out of Waay Mo.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh man is he a looker or what!
Congrats on your newest addition, and I hope these are just the first of MANY baby pictures to come!


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

PuppyPaws said:


> Oh man is he a looker or what!
> Congrats on your newest addition, and I hope these are just the first of MANY baby pictures to come!


Oh, BELIEVE ME.. there WILL be many more pictures to come!  Thanks!



Northwoods10 said:


> WOW WOW WOW!!!!!!!!
> 
> He is GORGEOUS! Congrats on your new addition! Love him!


  Thanks!



maplewood said:


> What a cutie. I have a long standing love affair with brindles
> 
> When you register him you can order a 3 generation Ped. It's also something your breeder should have or be able to provide for you.
> 
> You're boy is also related to my T. T is out of Waay Mo.


I've got a very soft spot for brindles.. not sure what it is about them, but I love them! 
The breeder sent me the parents pedigree's. They look good. His great grandfather is Greeson's Lookin Mo Betta. Not Way Mo Betta..  Still impressive nonetheless. He's got some pretty decent bloodlines for sure though. I can't wait to see how he turns out as he gets older! 
Thanks for the compliments! Mastiffs are the best, huh?


----------

